# Egypt: The Other Homeland



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt: The Other Homeland - Al Jazeera World - Al Jazeera English


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Oh, I watched this yesterday!

It's a great show. Thanks for posting the link for others.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lovely.. I have sent the link to an old friend who has Greek connections here in Cairo.
Coincidently I was walking around Zamalek with him late on Wednesday night and he was giving me a history on the island and was telling me about a Greek friend who told him.

When we were small we would walk to Zamalak on a Friday using the wooden bridge to cross over. We would be dressed completely in white and once you crossed the bridge into Zamalek you knew you had arrived somewhere special and it was a special day out.


Imagine now going out for the day dressed in white.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

You'll meet some of them if you go to Zefereon, in Alexandria.


----------

